# Is this root rot?



## sweetgreen (Apr 5, 2011)

I am able to pull some of the brown roots off easily, as if they're   slimy, but I'm not sure if this is root rot? There isn't really any   "slime" that I can see...just the brown squishy roots.

Rez temps are 66-68. Nutes are Technaflora's "Recipe for Success" (BC   Boost, BC Grow, Thrive Alive Red, Sugar Daddy, Cal-Mag) and I've added   Super Thrive and SM-90.

Ideas?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm. Hard to pin it down with all the additives. I cant really say what it is. But obv not good ): You should really try running Lucas with just GH2 part and cal/mag. Those are hands down the best results in hydro apps for the cost. GL


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

:yeahthat:

i use same minus lucas, plus B1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2011)

Im no hydro guy but have ran a few buckets in my time...it looks like your lid doesnt snap on because of the water tube?....if so  I would have to say your res  is getting light inside....I used those same lids for 5 gallon buckets and drilled my hole 2 inches down from the top and use Black hose...just my thaughts


take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2011)

:yeahthat:

Checkout this sticky

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177

Should solve your problem. 

I just like Nouvellechef use General Hydroponics #3 Part and recommend it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2011)

How much air do you have bubbling in the bucket?  Insufficient oxygenation would be my first guess.


----------



## sweetgreen (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Godess I have a Micropore Dual airstone being fed by 7.5LPM, so I think it's getting enough air?

Ok well here's the update photos. Still haven't done anything, and the big clump of brown is still there, BUT it's fading and seems to be overtaken by new white roots. There are still a few individual little brown guys hanging from the pot.

So I dunno, maybe the SM-90 is slowly helping?

I'm getting the 35%H202 tomorrow


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not a hydro guy myself, but seems like a fungus... Temps in res. possibly too high, and almost certainly a light leak! Hope this helps! H2O2 wont hurt to try... If problem persists, look into anti fungal... Just speculating, as mentioned before, NOT, a hydro guy (yet) so based purely on research. That being said, I'm all but sure this is fungal and treatable, unlike root rot, which only gets worse! The beauty of this is as follows; root rot or fungus, H2O2 is your first move; good call there! Good luck bud, hope this helps!


----------



## funkybud (Apr 10, 2011)

yes.that is root rot. take a look at the one single root,it looks slimy to me.
35% h2o2 at 5ml per gallon of water should keep it at bay.
to stop it almost completely,try physan 20 at 1ml per gallon on a 6hour flush,then drain and refill with fresh solution.this is only good during vedge or the first 2 weeks of flower.
stop using the additives.they make it worse.
sorry thats 1ml per 10 gallons.


----------



## sweetgreen (Apr 10, 2011)

funkybud said:
			
		

> yes.that is root rot. take a look at the one single root,it looks slimy to me.
> 35% h2o2 at 5ml per gallon of water should keep it at bay.
> to stop it almost completely,try physan 20 at 1ml per gallon on a 6hour flush,then drain and refill with fresh solution.this is only good during vedge or the first 2 weeks of flower.
> stop using the additives.they make it worse.



Ya the little brown guys on their own are definitely slimy, and I've taken them out, but that big root mass with the brown tint feels healthy and the brown seems to be getting buried in the white. So I'd feel if I cut it off I'd be cutting off a lot of healthy roots too.

As soon as I get my H202 I'm going to do a rez change and just try just the basic BC Grow and BC Boost. But what about the Thrive Alive B-1?? All I hear is good things about it and how it fights off infections? Same thing with the Pro-Tekt(Silicone) and also the SM-90 has been suggested to fight root rot. So should I really not use them? I'm going to cut out the SuperThrive as it seems to be the same as the Thrive Alive. And I don't think I need the Sugar Daddy(Amino Acids) even though it's part of the recipe for success. And finally my water is 15-21ppm, so I've been told I need the use Cal-Mag, should I cut that out too?

Either way thanks for the tips. As this is my first grow I'm taking in everything everyone says. It's just hard as it seems I get contradictory info on the nutes and additives. It's like 50/50; those say use em to help fight problems, and those who say cut em out because they contribute to problems....lol who do I believe???!!

Thanks again


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 10, 2011)

*I* would cut out the thrive alive,superthrive,and the sugar daddy(for now). I would not cut out the cal/mag, MJ needs lots of it. Glad to hear it's getting better!


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jun 8, 2011)

Cool its getting better, but what caused it? Does your rez look like boiling water? If not u need more air. Those tips look burnt, with mj less is more. I'd cut everything for a week or two and get some &#8482;MycoGrow&#8482; Soluble via fungi dot com, extra light proof your medium and keep close eye on your ph!
DD


----------



## Metrop (Jun 10, 2011)

superthrive are aminoacids made with Biosynthese...

other amino acids are weak compare to amino acids made with that process..

Why use aminoacids from different brands ??
You can over dialute it !!


----------

